# In loving memory of Finn



## KatieBug (Apr 21, 2008)

In January of 2004 our sweet lil Dachshund boy (long haired) Piddleman went to the bridge at age 11...that is another story. We were broken hearted. Not sure we would have another dog because the pain was so strong.
Two months later a friend called and said, "You have to go meet Finn. Just meet him, you don't have to take him." Finn was a three year old male Golden whose family was in the Navy and they had been transfered to Hawaii. Instead of going through the six month quaranteen they opted to leave their beautiful boy with friends to find him a new home. The friends were getting ready to move and couldn't take him along. I talked Steve into going w/ me 'just to meet Finn'. When we arrived at the home where Finn was living he greeted me first. I gave him some loves and told him that if he wanted to come home with us he had to convince Steve, not me! (I fell in love with the big guy the minute I laid eyes on him!) So off he went and boy did he make a huge effort with Steve...wagging that big, beautiful tail and smilin' up a storm. Forty five minutes later we were putting Finn and his huge crate in the back of the stationwagon to take him home! lol 
He adapted to us and our home in such a short period of time that we felt it was just meant to be. Though, after having a small dog for so many years it took some getting used to having this big hunk o' dog in our home! Finn stood 29" at the withers and weighed 116 lbs. 
We loved him as did our adult kids and our grandkids...though his size did intimidate our little granddaughter, Faith for a while. He became part of our family and we had two wonderful years with him. 
In early March of 2006 Finn became very ill overnight. We ran him to the vet in the morning and they decided he had pancreatitis. I just couldn't figure that out as we never fed table scraps and kept his diet very healthy. After being at the vet for two days it looked like he had turned the corner and we went to bring him home. When we arrived the vet looked very serious and said that we needed to take him to the ER vet. His abdomen had started filling with fluid and he was getting sicker. The trip to the ER vet seemed very long and very sad...I just felt in my heart that we were going to lose him. Once at the ER vet we were told that they would do some tests and ultrasounds and then call us. I stayed up and waited for the call...praying that they would tell me whatever it was could be fixed. At 11pm that night the vet called and said that Finn's pancreas was dying...the whole thing...it was not cancer but a faulty pancreas from birth she speculated. There was nothing that could be done for him. I told her that we would be up the next morning to say goodbye to our sweet boy. (dang...it's been two years and I'm sitting here crying as I write this) I didn't sleep much that night...cried most of the time. The next morning we got up and were up at the ER vet by 10am. Even though he was on death's doorstep when he saw us come into the room he tried to stand up and wag his tail....that almost did me in. We spent quite a bit of time with him, loving him, crying, loving him some more. Finally Steve got the vet and said we were as ready as we ever would be. I stayed on the floor with him, holding him as close as I could. She gave him the shot and I felt his life slipping away....:bawling: Goodbye sweet Finn...you were such a gift to us. Your happy ways mended our broken hearts and brought such joy to our home. We had him cremated and the day we picked up his ashes I cried all the way home holding the box in my lap. He was such a wonderful, sweet spirit and we will always hold him in our hearts and miss him. 
Five months later we brought sweet Katie into our home...I pray she will live a LONG, LONG life.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I have tears after reading that too. I pray Katie is with you for a long time too.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Too short a time, too short a life. I'm so very sorry. What a legacy of love he left with you though.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Darn,Kathy, I sit her bawling. While Finn was sick we were all praying for this beauitful sweet boy, but it wasn't to be. We all had broken hearts when we learned he wasn't to spend more time with Kathy and Steve. Our hearts cried form them and their loss.

Then the day Kathy got Katie, well so speical. The breeder has a forum we belong to and when she went to get Kathy at the airport, she took Katie and we all got to see pictures of Kathy with her new baby. It was so special.

Finn's story is so sweet and he will always be missed. Thanks for sharing it. And you need to tell about Piddleman also. I have told of my Irishs setters here, others of have told of other breed dogs. Those dogs at the rainbow bridge desereve to have their story told and be remembered.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for you're loss, I know how you feel, I'm sitting here typing with tears in my eyes.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

_I too am so sorry for your loss of Finn and Piddleman. He sounds like he was an amazing dog and knew he had a short time here and wanted to make sure he lived his life to the fullest and be loved. Sounds like he got that with you. I am glad that you got another golden to help ease your pain and pray that Katie lives a long and happy life._
_Yes please share the storie of Piddleman. With a name like that he had to been special too._


----------



## KatieBug (Apr 21, 2008)

Thank you for your kind comments. Finn was truly meant to be with us for his last two years...I feel that in my heart. He opened the door for us to have Katie. Had it not been for him I wouldn't have joined my first Golden forum and met the breeder. Because Finn played such a big part in us getting Katie her AKC name is Goldenoak Finn's Jewel...with that she will always be tied to her angel Finn.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to a wonderful love affair. Thank you so much for sharing your love and relationship with such a special boy. He'll be in your heart always and will be waiting at the bridge.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

What beautiful words!

Thanks for sharing those memories--they were both very loved companions, I'm sure!

SJ


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you for sharing Finn's story - run free and sleep softly Finn and Piddleman


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thankyou for sharing your story of Piddleman and Finn, sorry that you lost Finn so tragically and quickly.These wonderful furry friends are so much more than animals they are our family.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

KatieBug said:


> When we arrived at the home where Finn was living he greeted me first. I gave him some loves and told him that if he wanted to come home with us he had to convince Steve, not me! (I fell in love with the big guy the minute I laid eyes on him!) So off he went and boy did he make a huge effort with Steve...wagging that big, beautiful tail and smilin' up a storm. Forty five minutes later we were putting Finn and his huge crate in the back of the stationwagon to take him home! lol
> He adapted to us and our home in such a short period of time that we felt it was just meant to be.


Isn't it amazing how fast a dog can wiggle their way into your heart? It sounds like you were a wonderful family for sweet Finn. I am just so sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing his story with us. I can't wait to hear more about Katie, too.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss of Finn, your story made me cry. He will always be forever with you in your heart.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm bawling my head off reading your sad goodbye to Finn. It isn't right that these dear souls have to suffer. At least we know they are now painfree at the bridge and we will see them again. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finn*

I am so sorry. Believe me I know the pain you are going through all too well.
Though the pain is bad, I could never be without two dogs -I love them too much and they make my life complete and so happy!!


----------

